# Bridges



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi All,

i hope it is allowed to announce our new brand for G-Scale-Structures.
If not, the mods shall just remove the thread.

I hope to find some interest in the US for to find a dealer, so, somewhere i have to make a start.

Coming up a growing number of bridges, trestles, bents and more.

Just step in for a short visit at http://www.g-scale-structures.de/Index.html (under construction.....the more interest we will get, the more the page will grow..  )


regards

Frank


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! I love that train wreck! 










Wonder what shipping to USA would cost? 

The english page: http://www.g-scale-structures.de/Seiten/US2.html


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL----
THIS is really easy to have.
And not in my mind to sell. ..  

Just buy some Bachmann-Cars and use them with the little Mogul and Tenwheeler.
Then upgrade to a Bachmann consolidation and find out: much better performance, but a BIT too big.

Then find out about AMS and buy some of THEIR cars. After this, u will have Bachmann-cars "over".

Use a saw, a hammer and hot-air-blower to manage the accident: THERE IT IS!


But dont be shy to ask for making it: perhaps i find some old cars to use for....  
Just use [email protected]


But: fun aside:
more products are coming up......we´ll need just a bit of patience from our customers....


So, i´m pleased that the scenery is nice for U!


Grettings

Frank


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Those are some nice looking bridges! 

I like the wrecked train too, very realistic!


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

the accident needs a skelleton of a cow.. .

no, the material damage is enough loss, so in my little world not even a cow had to die. The cars were empty and the switchman could leave the cars before they went down.
In the landscape, there are some wolves, bears, pumas and elks arround. They are THERE. Thats enough for me. The question about "natural diner" in the mountains is not actual in my world.

hmm..seems i discovered my weak side.... 

The same with militaria: my layout will get a little Fort in the mountain rocks and a few Soldiers. But they are just kind of "extra". Firing the cannon once a month to scare the crows.


oh, btw:
does everyone has an information about 1:20 (90mm) figures as 1900-1920 Soldiers??? Dont find NOTHING. 

Frank


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Actually we are building handmodels of some of our products, so the products-page will come soon with the first contents.

What we are in need of is a well experienced import-dealer for the US market. Perhaps anyone out there is interested !? 
I think we can send it directly, but sending each product "over the big pool" wont make it financially interesting for customers.

If then, just leave a note at [email protected]

Hope to receive the heavy trestle bents tomorrow for having the first shots online till the end of the week.


Greetings

Frank


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

yipieeee!!!

today our first sample of the heavy duty trestle arrived!


***happiness***
i think it looks so great.

give us some hours or a day to post the first pics, update-information will come in.

the steel trestle project is growing,
first truss order in the making.

Things are going now, homepage updates will follow. 

Frank


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Today we updated the GSS- page and added the first product. 

More stuff coming soon. 

Comments appreciated 

Frank 
www.g-scale-structures.de


----------

